# Pitbull prey drive. does it have it?



## gtnotw (Oct 15, 2009)

In another thread i was told that since pits are terriers they have a high prey drive. I have not had that experience with my pup so far. He is 4.5 months, and the only biota he pays attention to is people and other dogs. He doesnt chase my cats or squirrels or mole or anything.
I read up on it, and it is not mentioned in the places where i read.
So i was wondering what are some of your expieriences with this?


Do your dogs have prey drive?
is the lack of pray drive because he is a puppy?

thanks,
GT


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

prob. so, its usually when they mature but some are just colder then others.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i think it depends on the individual dog. i have had some lazy apbts with only food and attention drive. and i have had some with high prey and chase drive. 

i say it depends on the individual dog more then the breed only because i am not so sure dog agression would be labled as prey drive. i mean i have seen lots of apbts with da but fine with other animals. to me prey drive is when i dog has it to not just other dogs but other animals as well. as far as da goes, it is very common with this breed.


----------



## x3kartoonx3 (Oct 1, 2009)

my pup loves chasin squirels birds he luvs chasin them the only animal i seen him get crazy wit is a cat


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

pit bulls are not true terriers,so that dosent have much to do with it,its all about selection and breeding for prey drive,and yes my dogs have it at varying evels of course.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

x3kartoonx3 said:


> my pup loves chasin squirels birds he luvs chasin them the only animal i seen him get crazy wit is a cat


prey drive and chase drive are two different things. onyx has extremely high chase drive but wont kill ne thing...at least not purpose. he chases my moms cat all the time. when he catches up to it they just play. usually the box with eachother then chase eachother around. his chase drive is very hi when it comes to squirrels though. i do not know what he would do if he caught one though.

prey drive is when the dog wants to go after something and kill it.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

I have Pray drive. I pray that BSL will just go away


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I see toy poodles with prey drive so it just depends on the dog. My current Gamebred pup lack prey drive...... darn it! lol


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

okay, dumb question but how can you tell the different in a puppy with Prey vs. Chase drive. Like my little one will chase a flirtpole and catch it and won't let go (till i give direction to). So what's that show? I guess I'm more looking how can you tell at an early age if the drive is there?


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

well dogs with prey drive show more "agression". dogs with chase drive seem to be more playful...i guess you could get a stuffed squirrel or something throw it around and see what the pup does with it once it gets to the squirrel. again i have only seen dogs with prey drive act more agressive then playful.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That is prey drive, chase drive is also part of that. Prey drive is to catch it and kill, if it was only chase drive your pup would chase it but would not know what to do with it when it caught it. I have a pup like that, she will chase all day but when the flirt pole stops moving she stops, that is chase drive.


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

kilo likes to chase them white sand crabs on the beach


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

flirt poles stimulate prey drive,that is there main purpose.or that is what makes them work.prey drive.


----------



## gtnotw (Oct 15, 2009)

cane76 said:


> pit bulls are not true terriers,so that dosent have much to do with it,its all about selection and breeding for prey drive,and yes my dogs have it at varying evels of course.


Did they chase things since they were pups, or did they start chasing later on when they grew up?


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

I dont know if you guys would call this prey drive or chase drive. When i take my dog to the park she always sits and watches the birds. One day while doing this i had got down to tie my shoes and she was watching this crow. Out of no where she darted out to grab the bird, now obviously she didnt get it since the bird just flew off. Had she caught it I have no idea what she would do. 

Sometimes I will get a stick and drag it along our walk and Nahla will go bonkers trying to get at it. When i let her catch it she will lay down and chew the stick. So your guess is as good as mine as to what kind of drive this is.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

my dog was hanging by its teeth of the ground the second day i had him,at 8 weeks old.


----------



## x3kartoonx3 (Oct 1, 2009)

i neva said my dog had prey drive but he gets real mad when he sees a cat i neva let him go after one so dont kno wat he would do if he caught it


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

I don't know what kinda drive my Jay has but if it moves in her peripheral vision SHE IS ON IT BUDDY! and in no time. She loves going out at night and fightin the crickets she squats low and does her cat crawl to them them at about 6 feet she takes off like a bat out of he!!


----------



## gtnotw (Oct 15, 2009)

lol thats awesome, How old is your dog. Has is been doing that since it was a lilttle puppy.?


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

gtnotw said:


> lol thats awesome, How old is your dog. Has is been doing that since it was a lilttle puppy.?


No she has become really aggressive the past month...not towards me but a far as foreign movements from other animals and what not .... I think she is just eager to learn


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

gtnotw said:


> Did they chase things since they were pups, or did they start chasing later on when they grew up?


some as pups some later on, again it depends on the dog


----------



## gtnotw (Oct 15, 2009)

Yeah okay i understand now thanks.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

yes i think all apbt should have prey drive. Mine will stalk things like lions.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

> yes i think all apbt should have prey drive. Mine will stalk things like lions.


That's funny, mine does the same thing with my flirt pole. I'll stop moving and have it on the ground...she'll creep up on it and the second it tremors she pounces and holds on to that sucker like she no other. Have only taken her off her front paws for fun...don't want her to break any baby teeth.


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

wait till he hits two and good luck


----------



## 33MTA3 (Dec 10, 2005)

some born with it other have to create a mental everyday train to bring it out smoewhat like determanation. and some you have to train it out with them with training exercises


----------

